
Ask HN - Looking for a good 2d javascript game engine - davidchang
I&#x27;m looking for a good 2d JavaScript game engine for a small side project (going for an 8 bit feel, exploration style). I&#x27;ve heard of ivank.js, two.js, pixi.js, joy.js, or am wondering if I should just go with three.js?<p>Any Suggestions?
======
curiousphil
Our studio has been using [http://impactjs.com](http://impactjs.com) for the
last year and mostly loving it.

~~~
boyter
Agree. Impactjs is excellent. The documentation is fantastic and its well laid
out and while you pay for it its worth the money.

Be sure to check if its applicable to whatever you want to create though. You
will get a massive boost if you are looking to write a side scroll-er as that
style of game is very well supported in it.

------
krapp
Construct 2
[https://www.scirra.com/construct2](https://www.scirra.com/construct2)

------
mesrine
[http://www.createjs.com/](http://www.createjs.com/)

